
What a Century of Research Reveals About Gifted Kids - tokenadult
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/finding-the-next-einstein/201701/what-century-research-reveals-about-gifted-kids
======
tokenadult
The thread-opening link here is a blog post by an active researcher on the
topic. The blog post links to a recent paper from the Review of Educational
Research[1] by a more senior researcher with more details. I have met both of
these researchers at professional conferences.

[1] [https://s3.amazonaws.com/vu-my/wp-
content/uploads/sites/826/...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/vu-my/wp-
content/uploads/sites/826/2013/02/03094405/Article-RER-Lubinski-2016-F-1.pdf)

